# Rare Vincent Price Audio?



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hilarious House of Frightenstein was huge - Ok not exactly - but the reruns were a regular fixture on Canadian children's morning television for years when I was little (long ago.) I think the Space network up here was rerunning them a while back. They've got a bit of a cult following. You can find the opening and the closing on you tube if you want to see what they are. I think he did do a few additional readings within the episodes - usually pretty silly things, but... Vincent Price.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got 4 or 5 of his poesms ... the beginning and ending monologues are good and creepy. The others I have - about Grizelda and the Librarian - aren't scary .. just silly like Gobby said. I'd never heard of the show until a few years ago. I've seen 5 episodes now - sure was an unusual show.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

this has been posted before, but here is a link to pretty much all of VP's audio clips and songs 

http://vincentprice.org/audio/audio.html


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

.

Walmart.ca in Canada sells it (so they claim), but online purchases can only be made by Canadian residents and can only be shipped to Canadian addresses. Hmm...




ZombieHousewife said:


> this has been posted before, but here is a link to pretty much all of VP's audio clips and songs
> 
> http://vincentprice.org/audio/audio.html


Yeah, I've known about the site for years. It does have the standard Intro and Outro for the show, but not the other rare audio I seek.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I just wanted to mention that I love this show. They ran it on TV back in the 70's, and it was a lot of fun. I got some Canadian DVDs awhile ago through Amazon. It's cool!


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I've got 4 or 5 of his poesms ... the beginning and ending monologues are good and creepy. The others I have - about Grizelda and the Librarian - aren't scary .. just silly like Gobby said. I'd never heard of the show until a few years ago. I've seen 5 episodes now - sure was an unusual show.


Sent you a PM.


----------

